# New workbench



## Dangermouse (7 Sep 2013)

Just thought I'd post a bit about a new bench I have been making, in between other stuff. It has a beech top and the legs and frame is some Victorian reclaimed pine. My other bench which I have had for more years than I care to remember, is falling to pieces now. It was only a cheap job and its lasted more than I thought, so I needed to get this bench up and running. All of this bench is being made with hand tools, not one single power tool has or will be used.






This was the first trial assembly, the joints are mortise and tennon, which will be pegged. the holes in the main member are from nails, I will fill them in and sand down to finish off.




I did not use through tennons, with pegs I thought it would be plenty strong enough and looks better. The stretchers are flush with the top of the leg to support the top.




The front part of the top is made of three inch thick beech with a pine length at the back, then I will put a tool well at the rear. The top has been mortise and tennoned onto the legs




I will use wedges to fix the tennons in the top.





I have just finished fitting the front vice, a lovely old Parkinson Perfect no15, similar to a Record no52 1/2. It needed a bit of restoration and has cleaned up a treat. I used some offcuts of mahogany for the jaws and vice top covers.





The vice has a slight angle to the jaws so top touches first then clamps down. With the linings in, the opening is eleven inches. Enough for 99% of all work.





I used coach bolts to fix the vice, they give a really solid fixing and don't work loose, as coach screws sometimes tend to do.





I'll update as and when the project moves on.


----------



## buffalobill (7 Sep 2013)

looking good 
Do you have any plans for a tail vice ?


----------



## jkljosh (7 Sep 2013)

Nice work, I particularly like the simple but effective approach you've adopted for your vice set up. =D> I've been thinking for a while about building a proper bench, rather than the "temporary" lash up I made when first moving into my new workshop 5 years ago! Your project might just generate the impetus I need. Where did you source the hefty 3" beech for the top?

Cheers
John


----------



## Dangermouse (7 Sep 2013)

A tail vice will be fitted as soon as I have time. I have a vintage Record 52 which is smaller that the 52 1/2 to fit on as a tail vice. I'll put a very thick wooden jaw on it so I can drill out holes, then I can use dogs on the bench to hold pieces of wood. The beech has been in a shed for about 15 years, I think it was left over from a project.


----------



## Togalosh (9 Sep 2013)

Hello Dangermouse,

That looks good. I bet it's great having a new bench made just how you need it.

What is the depth of the top? It looks narrow (which is not a scriticism) compared to what I think I'd like. What was your rational in choosing that size?

Togs


----------



## Dangermouse (10 Sep 2013)

Hi Togs
The width of the top will be 24 inches when complete, which is plenty wide enough for the work I usually do. I was thinking of putting a tool well on the rear. but might not now and thinking of putting a shelf underneath instead.


----------



## twothumbs (12 Sep 2013)

Well...I think it looks great,and all by hand tools....a lesson to us there. I ignored all the comments about not having a tool well...I knew better. Well, I wished I had taken more account of other peoples experience as it is a nuisance, collects tools, sawdust, rubbish, etc. I dont even know what is in there anymore. Best avoided. You can always come up with a cunning plan at a later date if you change your mind. Best wishes.


----------



## Dangermouse (3 Oct 2013)

Some more progress on the bench

Pine boards sawn and in position





Cutting groove with Record 405 





Why is there never enough clamps !!!





Ends trimmed and top flattened. 





Holdfast collars fitted and vice bolts holes plugged.
















The recess was cut with two sizes of hole saw and then chiselled out, I put a cork gasket under the collar so it bedded in nicely. I will cover the collar with a wooden blank so they will not damage any chisels etc.


----------



## Dangermouse (17 Oct 2013)

Well a bit more work done and the end in sight. Have fitted the tail vice , a very nice old Record 52 1/2 I got from a stall at the Great Dorset Steam Fair this year for £15. The bolt holes will be plugged as the others. The top has had a few coats of BLO and is coming up nicely. All the dog holes have been drilled in the top and the vice jaw and they work a treat. I've fitted a back rail to hold saws, chisels whatever when I'm working. All that's left to do is tidy the frame, may paint it, shaker fashion, and pin the joints. then I will have to think of something to make .................... now where is that list . (hammer)


----------



## Max Power (17 Oct 2013)

Great job DM and I would paint the legs =D>


----------



## rspsteve (22 Oct 2013)

Newbie wood worker here , juat researching everything ready for my "workshop" next year ...love your bench ..thanks for showing us .

Steve


----------



## Barndoor.throwback (27 Nov 2013)

Thanks for sharing, almost made my mind up for the style and personal prefs for my build after I close and dispatch my last orders for Xmas. Nice


----------



## sammy.se (20 Aug 2014)

Very nice. I really like that.


----------



## JJ1 (24 Aug 2014)

Looks like a great bench and has given me a few ideas for the one I'm currently building. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Richiet (26 Aug 2014)

Really enjoyed this thread,I'll be using it as a point of reference when I start mine bench in September.thanks.


----------



## ukskin (17 Sep 2014)

coming along nicely


----------

